

Project idea: Bucket List Social.  Hot or not? - pehrlich

So pretty soon I might be looking for a new project to build, and I've always wanted to work with graph databases.<p>How about an app that allows you to compile a list of things you want to accomplish before you die.  You can share your items and browse those of others.  Each item can be commented on by anyone.  There could be a list of popular items, powered by the HN algorithm iteself (http://amix.dk/blog/post/19574).<p>I have a pretty good idea on how it would be designed, both in interface, and technologically.<p>Tech:
 RoR, Coffeescript
 Neo4j
 JRuby (required for neo4j)
 Heroku (see http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2011/08/25/java/)
 oauth2, FB Canvas, twitter connect
 Twitter Bootstrap<p>Also, jquery mobile is a piece of cake if we want a mobile site..
======
pehrlich
Anyone who wants to help with this, feel free to drop me a line at
peter.i.ehrlich@gmail.com and I'll put everyone in touch there..

The idea is attractive to me a developer because I want a lightweight way to
use a graph database, and the social integrations seem extremely self-evident!
(Make a fb app, share when you add something to your list, collaborate with
friends to get things done, win points, blah blah, etc etc). All dev help is
welome!

As a business person, my getting anyone to use it might be a small miracle.
All biz help is welcome!

Bottom line is it can be done in a very lightweight and fun kind of a way. I
see no reason a beta couldn't be made and given to testers in a week!

------
bobwebb
[http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/100-die-6-sites-create-
bucket-l...](http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/100-die-6-sites-create-bucket-list/)

It seems like websites already that allow you to create and share bucket
lists. Using the HN algorithm is good, but that's not something that people
going to the website are really going to notice. As far as the user's
concerned, they don't care one bit how your website is implemented, just that
it works. That said, if you can create something that offers a novel take on
the idea, feel free to surprise us :D

------
AznHisoka
This is what people use Pinterest for so this site might be a bit too specific
to attain a large enough user base. Might want to make it Pinterest for
travelers or something instead rather than bucket list... make it broad..
there's already plenty of social sites for traveling, so that means there's a
need.

~~~
pehrlich
Pintrest has to do with things, such as this cream lace pencil skirt:
<http://pinterest.com/pin/154248355957226784/>

Where on the contrary, ZenBucket (As its now known -
<https://github.com/ZenBucket/ZenBucket-web>) has to with goals: such as
quitting smoking or learning how to clean a carburetor.

------
bottlerocket
Some friends of mine (I actually did a very very little bit of work on the
front end myself) built something similar called <http://dreamkumo.com>

Not sure where it's at now but sounds similar to what you're doing.

------
piero09
Good idea I would recommend adding features that transforms it into a problem-
solving tool beyond being just a social app. For example, Go visit the Taj
Majal, Click here to reserve the ticket or something like that. I could really
help you with this

~~~
ayers
As well as allowing users to find other people to travel with / split travel
costs. This could be anything from group booking a hotel or tour guide. "Click
here to find other people interested in visiting the Taj Majal" ?

~~~
pehrlich
There could certainly be some interesting possibilities for fundraising
with/for your group (those sharing a goal or goals) as well.

------
jarnix
This makes me think of Schemer ?

------
saiko-chriskun
sounds cool to me :). If you're lookin' for help I might even be willing hehe

~~~
pehrlich
sweet! What kind of stuff do you like to do?

